# To cloudflare:



## Dr. Geronimo (Sep 3, 2022)

Since cloudflare admitted to policing the farms, let me just say to them:

No matter what happens to the farms, there is nothing you can do to make me support trannies or trannyism in general. Silence me all you want, but I will *NEVER* change my beliefs.

You retards took the side of literal pedos. Remember that the next time you tell your children you love them with a straight face.

Niggers


----------



## Slimy Time (Sep 3, 2022)

King shit by Null to get this up and running in what is clearly a coordinated takedown. Not sure if it's connected (probably is) that Metokur's twitter conveniently got permanently suspended after doing a stream about a bunch of paedos.

The explanation is fucking convenient. "Oh, we are working with law enforcement on threats". What threats and law enforcement? Will probably be met with "can't comment on it atm". 

Oh yeah, we didn't ban the site because trannies were complaining, but conveniently as they complained more there was also a threat coming from the site which made us pull it.


----------



## Sicklick (Sep 3, 2022)

DDOS-Guard + .SU ccTLD = triggered leftoids. Try censoring us off the web now BEEYOTCH! Soviets don't care about your feelings and "bad PR". They're immune to it, faggots. It's gonna be fun watching Keffals trying to take kf down now.


----------



## Secret Messages (Sep 3, 2022)

This was 100% because some big wig megajew phoned up matthew prince and said his services would no longer be necessary if he didn't toe the tranny line. Nothing else explains the complete 180 on their stated policy just a day ago. Google, maybe? That would be frightening.


----------



## Just A Butt (Sep 3, 2022)

i think everyone needs to take a step back and maybe stop fucking fedposting so goddamn hard about this whole situation


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Sep 3, 2022)

Just A Butt said:


> i think everyone needs to take a step back and maybe stop fucking fedposting so goddamn hard about this whole situation


I'm honestly just angry that this might mean we won't get another merch run for a long time.


----------



## Blacklight (Sep 3, 2022)

Dr. Geronimo said:


> I'm honestly just angry that this might mean we won't get another merch run for a long time.


If you honestly wanted to give Null support, you wouldn't need a merch run to do it. Throw the bastard some crypto before he tries to Lowtax himself in some serbian shithole country.


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Sep 3, 2022)

Blacklight said:


> If you honestly wanted to give Null support, you wouldn't need a merch run to do it. Throw the bastard some crypto before he tries to Lowtax himself in some serbian shithole country.


I have true and honest for a reason. I just want more swag to trigger trannies with.

I hope he put those used Best Buy gift cards to good use.


----------



## Dread First (Sep 3, 2022)

HAHAHAHAHAHA HOW THE FUCK IS GETTING DROPPED BY CLOUDFLARE A BIG DEAL NIGGA
LIKE WE GOT DDOS-GUARD FOR _APPLICATION_-LEVEL DDOS PROTECTION; CLOUDFLARE NEVER FUCKING PROTECTED OUR NETWORK ITSELF FROM BEING DDOSED NIGGA


----------



## Mikoyan (Sep 3, 2022)

Secret Messages said:


> This was 100% because some big wig megajew phoned up matthew prince and said his services would no longer be necessary if he didn't toe the tranny line. Nothing else explains the complete 180 on their stated policy just a day ago. Google, maybe? That would be frightening.


I have personal experience with Google contacting other tech companies when they get wind of something against their interests and telling them to knock it off.

I cannot go into detail for PL reasons and I very much don't think they did it in this case, but it is a thing they do.


----------



## King Ghidorah (Sep 3, 2022)

Free speech is a cut and dry issue if all speech is not allowed then no speech is allowed as far as I'm concerned cloudflare has signalled with this action that they do not believe in free speech


----------



## Angry Alt Right Nerd (Sep 3, 2022)

Considering how many times Kiwifarms went down from DDOS while under cloudflare does it even matter?


----------



## NoReturn (Sep 3, 2022)

King Ghidorah said:


> Free speech is a cut and dry issue if all speech is not allowed then no speech is allowed as far as I'm concerned cloudflare has signalled with this action that they do not believe in free speech


----------



## Mikoyan (Sep 3, 2022)

Angry Alt Right Nerd said:


> Considering how many times Kiwifarms went down from DDOS while under cloudflare does it even matter?


Kind of. Volumetric attacks are the most popular kind these days, they're cheap, easy to buy and to do. So that's what we get a lot. That's a different type of ddos than what they usually protect against.

Hoes _do be_ mad enough to get people to code up app level attacks though, so it's useful.


----------



## Smug Cat (Sep 3, 2022)

Aww I thought this was one those write a letter to cloudflare one word at a time posts


----------



## Dr. Geronimo (Sep 3, 2022)

Smug Cat said:


> Aww I thought this was one those write a letter to cloudflare one word at a time posts


Cope


----------



## JimmyNugget (Sep 3, 2022)

Imminent threat my ass. Not even a damn day.


----------



## Love me not (Sep 3, 2022)

For this Cloudflare, I will shoot 6 Gorrillion jewish schools up. in Minecraft of course.

 Fed posting aside what does Cloudflare think Internet retards that laugh at other retards are planning?


----------



## Smug Cat (Sep 3, 2022)

Dr. Geronimo said:


> Cope


Sneed


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Sep 3, 2022)

Down with transgender lunacy! Down with this idea of compelled silence in the midst of lies! His name is Lucas. His name is Bruce. Her name is Ellen.


----------



## TheHarbinger (Sep 3, 2022)

Slimy Time said:


> The explanation is fucking convenient. "Oh, we are working with law enforcement on threats".


The threat is that people were having honest discussions about trannies and commies and other kike pushed groups openly without censorship. Free speech is a threat to jews period. Speaking truth to a jew is like shining sunlight on a vampire. This place is one of the few corners of the web where people can be brutally honest about the decay of society and the awful reality of this world.


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Sep 3, 2022)

sneed


----------



## K-Hole (Sep 3, 2022)

================================
_Since cloudflare admitted to policing the farms, let me just say to them:

No matter what happens to the farms, there is nothing you can do to make me support trannies or trannyism in general. Silence me all you want, but I will *NEVER* change my beliefs.

You retards took the side of literal pedos. Remember that the next time you tell your children you love them with a straight face.

Niggers
==================================_


Can't quote and can't like. oh well.

Yeah, those niggers got their shit pushed in.

They buckled.

Everything of that verbose statement smacked of it.

Matthew Prince went from hero to zero in one day.

I guess they made him an offer that he couldn't refuse.

And oh yeah.


FUCKING NIGGERS. 

THE JEWS DID THIS!

lol


----------



## A Pale Shadow (Sep 3, 2022)

Smug Cat said:


> Sneed


Feed


----------



## The Heartthrob (Sep 3, 2022)

Slimy Time said:


> King shit by Null to get this up and running in what is clearly a coordinated takedown. Not sure if it's connected (probably is) that Metokur's twitter conveniently got permanently suspended after doing a stream about a bunch of paedos.
> 
> The explanation is fucking convenient. "Oh, we are working with law enforcement on threats". What threats and law enforcement? Will probably be met with "can't comment on it atm".
> 
> Oh yeah, we didn't ban the site because trannies were complaining, but conveniently as they complained more there was also a threat coming from the site which made us pull it.


I wasn't up to date with the Keffals thread at the time, but wasn't registration down? Who was making a bunch of threatening posts if new people couldn't join?

Nevermind, I saw the post lmao


----------



## Wargarbl (Sep 3, 2022)

Well my fellow shitposters, it was fun while it lasted.

Funny how the most oppressed group of people in the history of time have the full weight of every western government and multinational corporation at their beck and call.


----------



## Spring Time Faerie (Sep 3, 2022)

Natal women can’t have anything nice because the “better, tighter” neo women won’t let us. Fuck you cloudflare


----------



## Post Reply (Sep 3, 2022)

Matthew Prince has effectively drawn up blueprints for mad trannies to take down any platform that allows speech they don't like. All they need to do is post threats against themselves (as we've seen here) screenshot their threats, and email them to Cloudflare. That is enough of a fig leaf for Prince to hide his teeny tiny "principles" behind so he can shut it down. 

This is also a standard he will not hold any of his other customers to. Take Discord and Lyft for example, two websites that use Cloudflare's services. Prince and his cronies won't even bat an eyelash when some discord retard issues a threat, or trades CP with other degenerates. Nor when some Lyft driver rapemurders a drunk coed. But when some tranny posts threats to Kiwifarms then deletes their own posts so they can't be jannied? DEFCON ONE. SHUT IT DOWN.

Prince, you are a faggot for bending over to the mob right after pretending you hold to the noble ideals of providing a platform for all. You deserve everything they do to you now that they know you are a limp puppet they can make dance for their amusement. Go fuck yourself.


----------



## kartofel (Sep 3, 2022)

As someone who is here to sperg about geopolitical theory and watch the shitshow in Ukraine, the constant attacks of trannies on a gossip forum are irking me. I made some new lyrics for the song, "Come out Ye Black and Tans" to commemorate the event.



Spoiler: New Lyrics



I lurked on an internet street, where the tranny drums did beat
The loving faggot neets, they screeched all over us
and every single night, when Jersh would come home tight
he'd invite the neighbors out with this chorus

come out ye faggot trans
come out and fight me like a *MAN*
show the world, how you groom children like a pervert
tell them how the truth we say
made you run, like hell away
from the clean and comfy threads of Kiwifarms

come let us hear you tell
you commie ne'er do well
how you thought the farms
was cruelly out to get you

where are the sneers and jeers
that you loudly let us hear
when a faggot tried to frame us
for his swatting

come out ye faggot trans
come out and fight me like a *MAN*
show the world, how you groom children like a pervert
tell them how the truth we say
made you run, like hell away
from the clean and comfy threads of Kiwifarms

come tell us how you duped, all of those confused troons
and tricked them, into cutting off their penises
like the catboys, they had autogynephilia
how bravely you faced one, a 16 year old hon
and taught him, how to hide drugs from his parents

come out ye faggot trans
come out and fight me like a *MAN*
show the world, how you groom children like a pervert
tell them how the truth we say
made you run, like hell away
from the clean and comfy threads of Kiwifarms

the time is coming fast, and I think this day is near
when each corporate weasel, he will try to block us
and if there be a need, well our kids will just say sneed
and read the farms, from TOR or from Rossiya

come out ye faggot trans
come out and fight me like a *MAN*
show the world, how you groom children like a pervert
tell them how the truth we say
made you run, like hell away
from the clean and comfy threads of Kiwifarms



Tune:


----------



## Captain Manning (Sep 3, 2022)

Just A Butt said:


> i think everyone needs to take a step back and maybe stop fucking fedposting so goddamn hard about this whole situation


I agree with this ass. He's the smartest ass I've seen.


----------



## JosephStalin (Sep 3, 2022)

Cloudflare's actions are dishonorable and despicable.  What a bunch of limp-dicks.


----------



## make_it_so (Sep 3, 2022)

King Ghidorah said:


> Free speech is a cut and dry issue if all speech is not allowed then no speech is allowed as far as I'm concerned cloudflare has signalled with this action that they do not believe in free speech


----------



## ZazietheBeast (Sep 3, 2022)

Now its clear that Cloudflare has gone woke, I'm assuming it should go broke. And yes, while ESG money is an option, doesn't guarantee that the company won't decline.

A house cannot stand on sand after all.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Sep 3, 2022)

If Cloudflare think the troons will be grateful to them for this, they’re very much mistaken. The people they’re trying to appease are a bunch of spoiled, vindictive manchildren who will forever talk of Cloudflare as the organisation that hosted KF and took too long to drop them.

Mumsnet should watch out. The troons will be after them next.


----------



## SwanDive (Sep 3, 2022)

At the end of the day, this _is  _still a website generally built around observing and joking about weird people on the internet. Strange how people now see it as a sort of Verdun in the "battle for free speech".  Maybe I'm just being naive, but I feel like things would be a lot quieter around here if people in general stopped treating it like some grand last bastion.


----------



## Krokodil Overdose (Sep 4, 2022)

SwanDive said:


> At the end of the day, this _is  _still a website generally built around observing and joking about weird people on the internet. Strange how people now see it as a sort of Verdun in the "battle for free speech".  Maybe I'm just being naive, but I feel like things would be a lot quieter around here if people in general stopped treating it like some grand last bastion.


People would be less upset if the salami-slicing wasn't so obvious. First Daily Stormer, the 8chan, then InfoWars, now KF, each previous purge used as the justification for the next one. As you say, KF is basically a harmless bunch of speds making fun of other speds, but in [the current year] even that is intolerable for the Silicon Valley cartel.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Sep 4, 2022)

Slimy Time said:


> King shit by Null to get this up and running in what is clearly a coordinated takedown. Not sure if it's connected (probably is) that Metokur's twitter conveniently got permanently suspended after doing a stream about a bunch of paedos.
> 
> The explanation is fucking convenient. "Oh, we are working with law enforcement on threats". What threats and law enforcement? Will probably be met with "can't comment on it atm".
> 
> Oh yeah, we didn't ban the site because trannies were complaining, but conveniently as they complained more there was also a threat coming from the site which made us pull it.


>What threats and law enforcement?
I mean, if we're being honest, this is actually truthful.  The law is whatever the Jewish elites say it is, they can enforce it with impunity, and the threat is existing while being in even the mildest opposition to this.


----------



## Ralph from Chicago (Sep 4, 2022)

Let me Sneed-Dom reign!


----------



## Jack the Nigga (Sep 4, 2022)

It's one thing to bend over for trannies but its another thing to say opposing thing THEN bend over for trannies the next day. cloudflare can go stick something sharp up their rear and also considering their DDOS protection didn't do too fucking much during the byuu meltdown. Fuck em


----------



## Angry Shoes (Sep 4, 2022)

Just A Butt said:


> i think everyone needs to take a step back and maybe stop fucking fedposting so goddamn hard about this whole situation


That's been annoying the shit out of me. Null has been having a lot of trouble keeping the site up over the last couple weeks and so many people have reacted by being on their absolute worst behavior. Why can everyone just chill the fuck out and stop posting like 12-year-olds who just discovered 4chan until this all blows over?


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Sep 4, 2022)

SwanDive said:


> At the end of the day, this _is  _still a website generally built around observing and joking about weird people on the internet. Strange how people now see it as a sort of Verdun in the "battle for free speech".  Maybe I'm just being naive, but I feel like things would be a lot quieter around here if people in general stopped treating it like some grand last bastion.


The issue for me is that this is a humorous website, and we’re not allowed to have that. While I can’t speak for individual members, this site is not here to push a political, religious or moral agenda. It’s here to laugh at things that people do in public because they can’t figure out that the Internet is public. I can understand why you might feel that some websites shouldn’t be allowed, because they do harm. But it’s yet to be proven that KF has resulted in any criminal action (other than DDoS attacks against it). This isn’t about protecting society, it’s about controlling it.



Angry Shoes said:


> That's been annoying the shit out of me. Null has been having a lot of trouble keeping the site up over the last couple weeks and so many people have reacted by being on their absolute worst behavior. Why can everyone just chill the fuck out and stop posting like 12-year-olds who just discovered 4chan until this all blows over?


Christ, yes. It’s obvious that we’re under scrutiny and there are lots of hostile people waiting for any kind of slip-up. Being all “hur dur I’m guna [commit crime]” is not going to scare them off. Stop and think for God’s sake.


----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Sep 4, 2022)

Why do people give a shit about threat to tranny. The biggest threat to tranny is trannies themselves. They should ban them from the interwebs just so they don't 40% themselves.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (Sep 4, 2022)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> Why do people give a shit about threat to tranny. The biggest threat to tranny is trannies themselves. They should ban them from the interwebs just so they don't 40% themselves.


It's fine to lose that 1% though.


----------



## Funny Yellow Dog (Sep 4, 2022)

Shit sites like buzzfeed are already declaring victory.

OK, then how the fuck am I posting?  Had me worried for a moment, but it looks like SHITflare's actions didn't really do anything.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Sep 4, 2022)

Krokodil Overdose said:


> People would be less upset if the salami-slicing wasn't so obvious. First Daily Stormer, the 8chan, then InfoWars, now KF, each previous purge used as the justification for the next one. As you say, KF is basically a harmless bunch of speds making fun of other speds, but in [the current year] even that is intolerable for the Silicon Valley cartel.



I would say this is the most salient point. Now that KF has been taken down with the flimsiest of pretext, we have reached the point where if they are allowed to succeed, anyone could be next. We are literally at the precipice of the literal slippery slope. In this case, said slippery slope is basically a straight drop to the bottom.


----------



## Meth Kennedy (Sep 4, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> I would say this is the most salient point. Now that KF has been taken down with the flimsiest of pretext, we have reached the point where if they are allowed to succeed, anyone could be next. We are literally at the precipice of the literal slippery slope. In this case, said slipper slope is basically a straight drop to the bottom.


That wasn't the edge of the slope, you just hit a rock on the way down.


----------



## Its Not Yolanda (Sep 4, 2022)

King Ghidorah said:


> Free speech is a cut and dry issue if all speech is not allowed then no speech is allowed as far as I'm concerned cloudflare has signalled with this action that they do not believe in free speech


They already signaled that when they kicked TDS


----------



## ShittlerNiggler (Sep 4, 2022)

>Cloudfare thinks that anyone of us could become more aggresive and radicalized when the sites goes down. 
Touching grass is indeed a unknown concept for the average IT nigger


----------



## Grinrow (Sep 4, 2022)

I just wanna make fun of people on the internet  Everyone is so fucking gay and self pitying I wanna go back to my original dimension where internet banter was common place


----------



## Kane Lives (Sep 4, 2022)

ShittlerNiggler said:


> >Cloudfare thinks that anyone of us could become more aggresive and radicalized when the sites goes down.
> Touching grass is indeed a unknown concept for the average IT nigger


I mean they aren't wrong.

After all, to know who's truly in charge, simply know who you are not allowed to criticize.


----------



## Positron (Sep 4, 2022)

HOMO FOR LIFE said:


> They should ban them from the interwebs just so they don't 40% themselves.


That won't do anything at all because suicide is the course of the disease.  By the same token, Cloudflare slurping up their stinkditch fluid will not prevent one case of transsexual suicide.


----------



## Dogfacefuke (Sep 4, 2022)

The Kiwi Farms is finally over. Maybe next decade!

It's over, period. Null just lost his last ace in the hole, and that's the end of Josh's hopes and dreams. 

It's not hyperbole, it's not fanboy drivel. This is LITERALLY it for Null. Josh has nothing left, nothing he can reveal tomorrow will fix the new hole that's now been created. There is no reason left for anyone, autistic or normal, to substantively invest in the Kiwifarms. Expect if you want to talk about sonichu, which will also come to Netflix as a documentary at some point. 

Keffals took the last reason away that anyone would WANT to support the Kiwifarms over SJWs(except for tranny bashing LOL FREESPEECH), and the cavalcade of tiny trolls that will be nice but won't stir up any donations is not going to salvage the bloated, everdesigned behemoth that was the Kiwifarms. 

There may be some autists that stick around. Some did it for 8chan. But the last bell has tolled. Maybe next decade. 

The age of Null is done.


----------



## Durendal (Sep 4, 2022)

Cloudflare seemed to have its head on straight. And recognize it is not their job to police the internet. That is until they did. And the excuse is laughable there is a police in Northern Ireland but they cannot prevent some crazed psychopathic tranny communist from getting itself into trouble. 
It has openly said it would not disclose that it is a man to potential sexual partners. Which is the same as rape and rapists often end up hurt or dead while raping someone. 
There is and will never be some instant police force to guard the tranny from the consequences of it's own actions.
Kiwi Farms can be charged for crimes if it committed any. But obviously it hasn't despite the 'Lugenpresse' whipping up a bunch of hysteria. More people have died from tweeting while driving then from Kiwi Farms.
Keffals did not care about supposed suicides due to KF until it got it's own thread exposing it's criminal and vile behavior. 
It is not some heroic figure just a scumbag trying to hide it's crimes.
Obviously what we need is not some special police force to protect troons but we need legislation the same as how public utilities cannot shut off water and electricity to people they disagree with politically and extend this to internet providers.


----------



## make_it_so (Sep 4, 2022)

Kane Lives said:


> I mean they aren't wrong.
> 
> After all, to know who's truly in charge, simply know who you are not allowed to criticize.


So we're ruled by fat castrati who get off on pretending to be women?

That's fucking pathetic.


----------



## Happy Fish (Sep 4, 2022)

ShittlerNiggler said:


> >Cloudfare thinks that anyone of us could become more aggresive and radicalized when the sites goes down.
> Touching grass is indeed a unknown concept for the average IT nigger


Well, see they realize they are infringing on people's speech and since that is generally considered a fucking right they think someone might get mad and do something mean to them.
lol dumb faggots don't even realize the moment anyone talks about doing something to stand up to these assholes they are met with "lol calm down" or "no trolling plans" or in more severe cases "no fedposting"


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Sep 4, 2022)

K-Hole said:


> THE JEWS DID THIS!







Tragi-Chan said:


> The issue for me is that this is a humorous website, and we’re not allowed to have that. While I can’t speak for individual members, this site is not here to push a political, religious or moral agenda.


The problem is that we've entered the age of "the personal is political".
When I was young (you god damn whipper snappers!) there was a clear distinction, politics was that thing governments do. Now politics is everything. Every aspect of our lives is political: what we say, what we do, what we wear, who we talk to, where we buy our fucking chicken sandwiches and cakes is political etc. It's the authoritarian wet dream since it gives free reign to exert power over the lives of others. 



Dogfacefuke said:


> It's not hyperbole, it's not fanboy drivel. This is LITERALLY it for Null. Josh has nothing left, nothing he can reveal tomorrow will fix the new hole that's now been created.


Um... no. 
The thing that will take the farms down isn't something like cloudflare dropping it.
The servers are still up. Cloudflare provided DDOS protection (and not a particular good one at that). The temporary solution is to get another DDOS service, but a long term solution is to remove the single point of failure by creating a distributed infrastructure for the site, and Null has talked about doing this. It's not a magic bullet but having multiple servers up and running would mean and DDOS could need to scale up proportionally. 



make_it_so said:


> So we're ruled by fat castrati who get off on pretending to be women?
> 
> That's fucking pathetic.



History repeats itself https://www.worldhistory.org/article/1109/eunuchs-in-ancient-china/


> Eunuchs were powerful political players in ancient Chinese government. Originating as trusted slaves in the royal household they were ambitious to use their favoured position to gain political power. Advising the emperor from within the palace and blocking the access of officials to their ruler, the eunuchs were eventually able to acquire noble titles themselves, form a bureaucracy to rival the state's and even select and remove emperors of their choosing. Their influence on government would result in the falling of dynasties and last right up to the 17th century CE.





> The power they held and the political intrigues they often stirred up resulted in the eunuchs becoming infamous, and they were especially unpopular with Confucianist scholars. Huang Zongxi, the Ming dynasty Neo-Confucianist thinker here sums up the general view of eunuchs in Chinese history: "*Everyone has known for thousands of years that eunuchs are like poison and wild beasts"* (in Dillon, 93).



Men without dicks have been a plague on civilisation since ancient times.


----------



## Angry Alt Right Nerd (Sep 4, 2022)

Mikoyan said:


> Kind of. Volumetric attacks are the most popular kind these days, they're cheap, easy to buy and to do. So that's what we get a lot. That's a different type of ddos than what they usually protect against.
> 
> Hoes _do be_ mad enough to get people to code up app level attacks though, so it's useful.


Seeing as the farms isn't on cloudflare anymore, shouldn't it be getting DDOS'd to death right about now?


----------



## TitusOvid (Sep 4, 2022)

The cloudfare reasoning was some serious bullshit. I hope they go out of business.


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Sep 4, 2022)

Angry Alt Right Nerd said:


> Seeing as the farms isn't on cloudflare anymore, shouldn't it be getting DDOS'd to death right about now?



It's not behind cloudflare anymore but still behind some russian DDOS service. 

Also the people who run the DDOS services don't care at all, they're simply providing a service (an illegal one true but a paid for service non-the-less). So that's why DDOS attacks on the farm only tend to occur around the time welfare payments come in because troons are socially invalids who cannot survive without gibs me from modern society (Keffals for example was a burden on the Canadian welfare system for years until getting on the twitch troon welfare program).


----------



## Thumb Butler (Sep 4, 2022)

This is not a good look for a site like Cloudflare.


----------



## 7proxy (Sep 4, 2022)

There's nothing particularly surprising about Cloudflare's actions but what's weird is they are setting a new precedent by using kiwifarms.net to publish their own content. They could have stopped responding to requests, or they could have sent a 4xx error. Instead, they are using somebody else's domain to drive traffic to their own blog like a common domain squatter.


----------



## Dogfacefuke (Sep 4, 2022)

I (Don't) Have A Gun said:


> Um... no.
> The thing that will take the farms down isn't something like cloudflare dropping it.
> The servers are still up. Cloudflare provided DDOS protection (and not a particular good one at that). The temporary solution is to get another DDOS service, but a long term solution is to remove the single point of failure by creating a distributed infrastructure for the site, and Null has talked about doing this. It's not a magic bullet but having multiple servers up and running would mean and DDOS could need to scale up proportionally.


The age of Null has just begun. 

There may be some SJWs that stick around, some did it for Digg, but the new bell has rung. This is Kiwi decade. 

Keffals lost the last reason anyone would WANT to support trannies over normies (except for coomers LOL ESTROGEN), and the cavalcade of dickless trannies will be nice but they won't be able to stir up any erections or salvage the bloated, over designed carcass that was the SJW tranny movement. 

It's not hyperbole, it's not fanboy drivel. This is LITERALLY it for the SJWs. Josh has all the cards, nothing can stop his stride tomorrow once he fixes this old hole that's been created. There is no reason left for anyone, tranny or normie, to substantively invest in the SJW movement. Except if you want to talk about kid-grooming, which will also come to Marvel movies as the next decade long film series.

It's over, period. Keffals just lost his last ace in the hole, and that's the end of Clara Sorrenti's hopes and dreams. 

The Keffals Train is finally over. He will never be a woman!


----------



## I (Don't) Have A Gun (Sep 4, 2022)

Dogfacefuke said:


> The age of Null has just begun.
> 
> There may be some SJWs that stick around, some did it for Digg, but the new bell has rung. This is Kiwi decade.
> 
> ...


I responded to a copypasta didn't I... 
I feel so ashamed now...


----------



## Sergeant Major Buzzkill (Sep 4, 2022)

Hope bowing down to a bunch of Twitter pedophiles was worth it, you cuck. Couldn’t even write up a half-decent explanation about why you dropped the site.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Oct 3, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> The fact the site is still up despite not having Clownflare any more really makes it look like they don't do much in the first place.
> 
> I hope their other paying customers notice this.


Amen to that.


----------



## PurpleEater (Oct 3, 2022)

Cloudfare has AIDs.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Nov 4, 2022)

*Cloudflare sinks 22% on 'insufficient' Q3 performance despite earnings beat*​


----------



## bot_for_hire (Nov 12, 2022)

*Cloudflare: Blocking Kiwi Farms and others caused loss of potential customers, “significant adverse feedback”*​*Archive*


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Dec 27, 2022)

Sorry if I posted this info in the wrong thread but TheQuartering vlogged then the CIA and FBI isn't only linked to Twitter but also to Youtube, Twitch and....Cloudflare.


----------

